# Google Chrome transparent frozen



## jeravj (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello, my brother was using my phone and he had opened Google Chrome. When he returned my phone part of chrome froze on my screen. It froze like it is transparent. It is over my wallpaper and I cannot remove it. Even when i open apps. I tried rebooting my phone but it's still staying there. It is slightly visible but its bugging me.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What phone is it ? Is it an Android ?


----------

